# Penn or Daiwa???



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

need some additional input on upgrading...

i currently own:
1)couple 209's
2)couple 309's
3)10'-12'rods(AmericanRodsmith,OceanMaster,Tsunami)

mainly fish for:
1)bullreds
2)biguglies
3)small/med sharks

no kayak yet so i usually wade out to 2nd bar or further depending on the tide and let her rip

looking for reels w/a faster retrieve & castability (prefer penn)
been considering:
PennGS series 525mag; 535; 545; 555
DaiwaSL or X series

thanks,rodney


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i just bought a daiwa sealine x 50hv. ive owned alot of penns, but ive never owned a penn that casts as smooth as this daiwa.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Daiwa is by far a better casting reel. Sold my 555GS, and bought a 50SHA. There's a guy on Extremecoast.com selling a couple of 40SHA's NIB and shipped for $100. I bought my 50SHA from him, and had it in 4 days. He's in Houston.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

JWS said:


> i just bought a daiwa sealine x 50hv. ive owned alot of penns, but ive never owned a penn that casts as smooth as this daiwa.


I will 2nd that comment. I also have one and I am very impressed with how smooth of a reel it is, I also use it offshore.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

JWS said:


> i just bought a daiwa sealine x 50hv. ive owned alot of penns, but ive never owned a penn that casts as smooth as this daiwa.


I'll be the third to agree to that.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry folks, I've been fishing Penn for 20 years now, had a diawa, had newell, Still Have the Penns! (4/0 Wide, 6/0 Wide)


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

stay with the penn you can drop them in the sand and still fish


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

2 Points!



bill hocker said:


> stay with the penn you can drop them in the sand and still fish


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have both Penn's and Diawa and I'll stick with the Daiwa's for surf casting and yak fishing.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I have been fishing with penns for 2-3 years, and I love them.I have a 505,501 8500SS,4400SS,60,and 68.Dad is Mustad 7731 he has 2 140s 1 500 1 506 2 116 so we are Penn fans.I even cought my first red on a penn jig 500.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Love my Daiwa SLX, one of my favorite reels.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I have fished with both Penns and Diawas for a few years now..
I loved my Penn 4/0 .. but My Diawa takes just as hard of a beating and casts much smoother. I rarely get any backlashes outta my Diawa Sealine 450H.. I will still pick up a Penn if theres a good deal on them, but still prefer the Diawa for the Beach and Kayak fishing...


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

for casting and retrieval. the Daiwa's cast a bit further and the retrieve is faster. Make sure to get the sha's not the ha. for casting distance. I have a Penn 535mag that I run on a HDX as well and I can cast a 190g sinker just under 500'. I have a 4 wide magged but it's really not that needed or recommended. I am looking for a Daiwa 50SHA (magged) for a Breakaway Nuke for casting 8 and bait.
The newer Daiwa's are specially made and tested for the surf by surf fishermen such as Nick Meyer and a few other Brit.'s that are always in the surf zone. Yes Penns have been reliable for years but don't discount the new generation of Daiwa's.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Diawa is built better then Penn, they last longer with fewer break downs


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tttt

I have had a 6/0 wide and 3 4/0 wides for the last 10 years, I have caught a LOT of fish on them and am Just now, thinking about changing the drag washers.

I have a 10/0 that is I know at least 20 years old, I've had it for 14 years and it is in almost perfect shape, ohh wait a minute, I think I've used it maybe 10 times in 14 years, caught a couple sharks on it, anyway, its still a good reel....

I have Never had a diawa last more than 2 years....

Just my .02



captainemil said:


> Diawa is built better then Penn, they last longer with fewer break downs


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks fellas....

i think i'm going to buy one of each...one penn(gs series) and one daiwa(saltist) then compare the two


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Idea! Use the same line, same bait, and use the same amount of time and see which one craps out first and let us know.



rod dawg said:


> thanks fellas....
> 
> i think i'm going to buy one of each...one penn(gs series) and one daiwa(saltist) then compare the two


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

captainemil said:


> Diawa is built better then Penn, they last longer with fewer break downs


now that i do have to disagree with, i own both penns and daiwas. i have penn 309 that ive been using for the last 15 years, and never had a problem with it. i take it apart once a yr to clean and oil it, but other than that, its never had any problems, and ive caught hundreds of fish with it in fresh and salt water. no reel made holds up like a penn. only thing that will is an abu and you aint doing much shark fishing with an abu.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

JWS said:


> now that i do have to disagree with, i own both penns and daiwas. i have penn 309 that ive been using for the last 15 years, and never had a problem with it. i take it apart once a yr to clean and oil it, but other than that, its never had any problems, and ive caught hundreds of fish with it in fresh and salt water. no reel made holds up like a penn. only thing that will is an abu and you aint doing much shark fishing with an abu.


hey JWS, i agree w/ that quote on the 309...i've dropped mine in the sand and water...still my favorite reels


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

rod dawg said:


> thanks fellas....
> 
> i think i'm going to buy one of each...one penn(gs series) and one daiwa(saltist) then compare the two


 It won't be a fair comparison. the Saltist is not built for long-distance casting and can't be magged out for it. The GS series are great I have 2 and it will blow the Saltist and Saltiga away(their not made for the sand either). Daiwa now free spools their surf reels for performance and are easier to disassemble and put back together. 
The SHA Daiwa's are the comparatable reel to the gs series and will blow the GS's away with distance and retreival ratio. The Penn GS's magged will hang with the SHA's but not flat out of the box. I have a 535mag on an HDX and have put 190gram just over 500'. I also have used the 30SHA on an LDX and launched 190gram 538'.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, Like I said!!!











tinyrogerd01 said:


> Tttt
> 
> I have had a 6/0 wide and 3 4/0 wides for the last 10 years, I have caught a LOT of fish on them and am Just now, thinking about changing the drag washers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

1 more vote for Daiwa shv-x! I have daiwa 40shv, 20sh, Penn 545gs, 535gs. Id pick a Daiwa 30shv. It could out cast most reels out there and whoop any bull red with 20# mono. I use my 535gs penn the most but would rather have the Daiwa 30shv-x.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> thanks fellas....
> 
> i think i'm going to buy one of each...one penn(gs series) and one daiwa(saltist) then compare the two


I have all of them, and have used and abused them. If you are casting daiwa is the only wat to go. Cast better, drags are better, can adjust the drag with one finger, Clicker is louder, retrieve speed is faster, and did I mention it cast ten times better.

If getting a reel in the 4/0 range or larger then a penn is the way to go.

I have a few 309s,209s, jigmaster, delmar and a load of longbeach reels in need of repair if anyone wants them. Going to bring them all to the drum run for trade or cash. Lot of penn fans out there, would like to keep them that way so my price on daiwa's does not go up.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Penn reels*

Tiny,

Not to sound negative, but if you have not changed the drag washers in ten years you have not fished it very much. penn reel drags won't last me 3 months. I think they are great reels for the money. I have tried lots of reels and the best one for the money and durabilty is the Shimano Speedmaster. The Newell and Daiwa will out cast and retrive the the 4/0 Penn anyday. I have put the reels to a very tuff enviroment and and caught more fish on different reels than alot of people catch in one year, again PENN REELS are great for the money but IMO the Daiwa better choice.



tinyrogerd01 said:


> Tttt
> 
> I have had a 6/0 wide and 3 4/0 wides for the last 10 years, I have caught a LOT of fish on them and am Just now, thinking about changing the drag washers.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

angler id like to see the size of these fish you catching that in 3months there burning up your penn drags


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Fabian,

My use is different than most peoples reel uses. Charter fishing really puts these reels through the test, and true the Shiamno Speedmaster has out last all of them. And actually the penn 4/0 drags don't even last 2 months. Again not trying to be a smart arse but just stating the facts.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

angler your trying to use a inshore reel for off shore use penn international offshore reels and i bet the drags will last longer then two months you cant knock something if your missusing it


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I probably don't catch as many fish with my Penns as you, But, I do Back the drag Completely Off when my reels are setting up. and I do clean my equipment twice a year.
On my older Penns, that have gone to pass, I had to learn the hard way, And they did not last but a year or two....



Angler 1 said:


> Tiny,
> 
> Not to sound negative, but if you have not changed the drag washers in ten years you have not fished it very much. penn reel drags won't last me 3 months. I think they are great reels for the money. I have tried lots of reels and the best one for the money and durabilty is the Shimano Speedmaster. The Newell and Daiwa will out cast and retrive the the 4/0 Penn anyday. I have put the reels to a very tuff enviroment and and caught more fish on different reels than alot of people catch in one year, again PENN REELS are great for the money but IMO the Daiwa better choice.


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

im a penn man i refuse to use anything but penns i would get a 4/0 reel and mabe try fishing for big sharks and get a 6/0 wide also but thats just my oppinion


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Fabian,

OK, so you are suppose to use a PENN INTERNATIONAL for snapper and king fish is that what you are saying? I am not using or have not used PENN 4/0 for marlin fishing or anything that stupid. so what FISH is the PENN 4/0 designed for? I could use the PENN 4/0 inshore for BULL REDS, Drum, Sharks with the same results which i have. Look again, I AM NOT KINOCKING PENNS REELS, just stating which ones i have had better luck with.

Fabian, next trip out I will try a PENN 4/0 for Trout and flounder fishing and see if the reel holds up, I will let you know the results. Since it is a inshore reel only. LOL



fabian31268 said:


> angler your trying to use a inshore reel for off shore use penn international offshore reels and i bet the drags will last longer then two months you cant knock something if your missusing it


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

fabian31268 said:


> angler id like to see the size of these fish you catching that in 3months there burning up your penn drags


Had one fish burn drags on penn 535. Burned drags on a 525 in one day on a few fish. Burned drags on a 555 in one year. Have to replace drags on my 6/0s once a year. Have a jigmaster with a bent frame, have two longbeachs with spread spools. Have a 555 where the free spool level rubbed a hole in the frame. 9500 with the anti reverse broke.

I can keep going, needless to say Penn reels are not bullet proof. But are good reels.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Jolly Roger,

Very well said, NO REEL IS BULLET PROOF. Again penn are great reels for the money.



Jolly Roger said:


> Had one fish burn drags on penn 535. Burned drags on a 525 in one day on a few fish. Burned drags on a 555 in one year. Have to replace drags on my 6/0s once a year. Have a jigmaster with a bent frame, have two longbeachs with spread spools. Have a 555 where the free spool level rubbed a hole in the frame. 9500 with the anti reverse broke.
> 
> I can keep going, needless to say Penn reels are not bullet proof. But are good reels.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Price$$$$$$$$*

Jolly Roger

How much are you charging for those longbeaches , What# are they, and how much.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*decision made*

thanks for all the input...being a die hard penn fan, i'm going to try something different....

i am picking up a daiwa SL-X50SHA today for my birthday

mounting it on an 11'OM...

then picking up 2 more reels in april (penn 555GS and a 4/0)

take care,
rodney


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Puppy Drum said:


> Jolly Roger
> 
> How much are you charging for those longbeaches , What# are they, and how much.


Don't have a price, we will have to work that out on the beach.

From where I am sitting I can see a 60 and 65, know I have a few 68s, but think they got parted out. Also will have a high speed jigmaster, delmar and 309. I have more out in the shed and will have to see if any are worth selling. Usually once a reel has to go out to my shed, it is not in good shape.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> i am picking up a daiwa SL-X50SHA today for my birthday


Happy birthday and congrat on the new Diawa. I think you'll be happy with it. I've never cast the 50, but if it's anything like the 30 and 40, you're going to love it.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i think the daiwa comes in 4.3-1 or 6-1 i may be mistaken but eather way id get the lower geared one my self


----------



## skipjack07 (Sep 21, 2006)

Penn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I'll see you friday jr thanks for the info. I'm going with my dad Mustad 7731 so ill have to get spare money from mom, or some one.P.S. thinking of geting my friend a reel to go light trolling\surf\heavey fresh(like bull sharks,aligator gar ect.)with a level wind. I was thinking about a pen 309\209 or a 230GTO star drag.


----------

